# Zero Odor



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was playing with a blacklight the other day and oh my gosh.. I was really shocked to find quite a few pee stains show up! We just had our carpets shampooed but that apparently did nothing to get out the hidden stains. I saturated everything I found with Nature's Miracle and then checked back a few days later and the stains were still glowing bright! So I need something else.. I saw a commercial for Zero Odor today and was wondering if anyone was familiar with it? Here's the link:

http://www.zeroodorstore.com/


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Aug 19 2005, 05:57 PM
> *I was playing with a blacklight the other day and oh my gosh.. I was really shocked to find quite a few pee stains show up!  We just had our carpets shampooed but that apparently did nothing to get out the hidden stains.  I saturated everything I found with Nature's Miracle and then checked back a few days later and the stains were still glowing bright!  So I need something else.. I saw a commercial for Zero Odor today and was wondering if anyone was familiar with it?  Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.zeroodorstore.com/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92477*


[/QUOTE]
I'm having the same problem! I was so grossed out when I used the black light! I think I saw that commercial. If you find something that works let me know.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

reminds myself not to buy blacklight, what i cant see is not there :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 19 2005, 07:43 PM
> *reminds myself not to buy blacklight, what i cant see is not there  :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92499*


[/QUOTE]


That's my philosophy!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

The black light will also show stains--so maybe you've gotten up all you can. If the odor is gone-you've probably done all you can. I use the light too and







-were having to take our carpet out and put in wood floors







-we don't need to use the light..our carpet is ruint with stains ALL OVER!!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

my boss got this the other day. She has an older cat who is peeing on pillows and random things. We used it and it works good. You cant smell the cat pee anymore. We all know how bad cat pee is.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Aug 19 2005, 11:46 PM
> *The black light will also show stains--so maybe you've gotten up all you can. If the odor is gone-you've probably done all you can. I use the light too and
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I did that in my bedroom.... my first Malt, Rosebud, got really bad about peeing in the bedroom as she got older! It was such a great feeling to see all that awful carpet gone! Now I have a large area rug in there and both K & C have gone on it but I think it is easier to clean because there is no padding for the urine to get soaked in to. I think the smell and grossness is worse when it is in the bedroom.......


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I ordered some today, hope this stuff is good. I have only a few places from potty training. Well let me say that's all I know of, I'm for sure not buying a blacklight .....









The total was $28.90 ($19.95 Shipping : $8.95)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Aug 20 2005, 09:55 PM
> *I ordered some today, hope this stuff is good.  I have only a few places from potty training. Well let me say that's all I know of, I'm for sure not buying a blacklight .....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
But I want to know if it removes the stain under blacklight?!?!?!

LOL!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

[/QUOTE]
But I want to know if it removes the stain under blacklight?!?!?!
LOL! 







[/QUOTE]

Blacklight .... heck no, I may see more that I want to. Don't want to make the stock holders richer!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know what you mean. After I used the blacklight I went to Walmart and bought two different kinds of carpet cleaners to try. I went around with the black light and treated all the spots with the first cleaner. Checked them the next night and they were still there so I repeated with the second one. Checked the next night and they were still there. So I decided to try the simple solution cleaner. It works some what. The spots are kind of duller, but not by much.









Is the Zero Order commerical the one were they use the black light on the kitty litter box? I saw that commercial and thought about trying it. 

I figure I have another 2 years or so of apartment living. Hopefully by the time I get a house the girls are 100% potty trained.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

100% potty trained

Puddles 1 1/2 years old. I cleaned all my carpets Friday night cause he had been doing great. And behold, this morning I got up and he had pooped in the hall.  I could not contain my self, so I yelled at him and took his hinney outside. Its been 4 hours later and he knows I'm mad at him. There is no point in it, I take him out at every bark. I'm just mad









Oh well, I will get over it in time. Just wondering if we will ever get to that point (100%).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Aug 21 2005, 11:50 AM
> *100% potty trained
> 
> Puddles 1 1/2 years old. I cleaned all my carpets Friday night cause he had been doing great. And behold, this morning I got up and he had pooped in the hall.   I could not contain my self, so I yelled at him and took his hinney outside. Its been 4 hours later and he knows I'm mad at him. There is no point in it, I take him out at every bark.    I'm just mad
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Cheryl, he has no idea why you are mad at him. Unless you actually caught him "going" he has no clue. So he is probably wondering why his mommy is treating him this way. Yes, he knows you are mad at him but he doesn't know why.







Maybe JMM will see this and have some tips on what you can do when this happens.

I'm not sure if they are ever 100% trained. Accidents happen. I strive for 99.999% with K & C.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Aug 21 2005, 10:50 AM
> *100% potty trained
> 
> Puddles 1 1/2 years old. I cleaned all my carpets Friday night cause he had been doing great. And behold, this morning I got up and he had pooped in the hall.   I could not contain my self, so I yelled at him and took his hinney outside. Its been 4 hours later and he knows I'm mad at him. There is no point in it, I take him out at every bark.    I'm just mad
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yelling at dogs for making housetraining errors does nothing other than make them not go in front of you. 

Your post has part of your answer in it...he has too much freedom and he doesn't have a schedule for going out. He goes out whenever he barks, he has the run of the house overnight. Yes he can be 100%, but you will have to change some things. Put him on a schedule to go out. Gait him or crate him when you aren't watching. 

An aversive is very hard to do correctly. It has to be:
1. Harsh enough to get a reaction
2. Timed as the behavior is going on
3. Followed with an opportunity to be rewarded for the correct behavior

If you cannot ensure all 3 of these, don't yell or use another aversive. It will only make you and the dog more upset and can even create more trouble than good.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Suppose I'm a bad mommy. Puddles is on a (schedule), but he also goes out when he begs. I'm not going to refuse him going out time if it's not (his scheduled time). As for as his rewards, he gets more than most children I know. 

I also think he knows what he did wrong, while I was cleaning it up he was hiding. And that was before i said NO NO. 

Ok, i'm going to stop now.... take care


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Aug 21 2005, 06:03 PM
> *Suppose I'm a bad mommy. Puddles is on a (schedule), but he also goes out when he begs. I'm not going to refuse him going out time if it's not (his scheduled time). As for as his rewards, he gets more than most children I know.
> 
> I also think he knows what he did wrong, while I was cleaning it up he was hiding. And that was before i said NO NO.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No, no... you are not a bad mommy...!! There is just so much to learn about these babies and dogs in general. I made every mistake in the book with my first Maltese, Rosebud in 1990, and I have learned a lot since then. I want to help others so they can learn from my mistakes!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

It's okay, thank you. Atleast I have my own carpet cleaning machine. 
One day at a time.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Don't worry Puddles's mom...Peanut leaves a surprise for me every once in a while too







I work from home sometimes and since I'm here, he thinks I have to pay 100% attention to him. But if I go too long without talking to him or cuddling him I will most definately find poop in the hallway -_- But when I am out all day, there is no accidents around anywhere. He's over a year and a half now.

I am very interested in the zero odor stuff. I saw the commercial, but I never ordered it. Please let us know how it works. I got a black light and WHOA, it was a total surprise to see all the different spots :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Aug 20 2005, 09:55 PM
> *I ordered some today, hope this stuff is good.  I have only a few places from potty training. Well let me say that's all I know of, I'm for sure not buying a blacklight .....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'll look forward to hearing your review! I'm going to see if maybe a local store might carry it since the shipping charge is a little on the pricey side. Thanks for being the guinea pig!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Aug 21 2005, 05:03 PM
> *I also think he knows what he did wrong, while I was cleaning it up he was hiding. And that was before i said NO NO.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92832*


[/QUOTE]
I agree with you. I know Toby _knows _when he does wrong. He had an accident in the house the other day and I didn't say anything, I just cleaned it up and the whole time I was cleaning it, he cowered and then started "prancing" because he was unsure of what to do.

I don't buy into that whole theory that dogs don't know. I don't think we are giving them enough credit--they are probably smarter than we think.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Aug 21 2005, 11:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I know Toby _knows _when he does wrong. He had an accident in the house the other day and I didn't say anything, I just cleaned it up and the whole time I was cleaning it, he cowered and then started "prancing" because he was unsure of what to do.

I don't buy into that whole theory that dogs don't know. I don't think we are giving them enough credit--they are probably smarter than we think.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92911
[/B][/QUOTE]

What your dog knows is that you come home or do something with a certain tone of body language which is negative to them. How many times have you used an aversive before cleaning up a mess? No, dogs are not stupid. They follow the rules of classical and operant conditioning beautifully. 

Remember Pavlov's dogs? Bell rings (conditioned stimulus) food is given (unconditioned stimulus), dog salivates (unconditioned response). The salivating became a conditioned response to the bell alone without food present. 

You get the cleaning supplies, dog gets yelled at. You can remove the yelling and the cleaning supplies (bell - conditioned stimulus) will get the same conditioned response (fearful behavior). 

What Puddles and Toby don't know is that they should urinate and defecate in only one place. To make that more reinforcing, they need to have only the opportunity to do the correct behavior and there needs to be a fabulous reward for it. Save treats just for that instead of all of the time. Go back to the basics.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Aug 22 2005, 07:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

What your dog knows is that you come home or do something with a certain tone of body language which is negative to them. How many times have you used an aversive before cleaning up a mess? No, dogs are not stupid. They follow the rules of classical and operant conditioning beautifully. 

Remember Pavlov's dogs? Bell rings (conditioned stimulus) food is given (unconditioned stimulus), dog salivates (unconditioned response). The salivating became a conditioned response to the bell alone without food present. 

You get the cleaning supplies, dog gets yelled at. You can remove the yelling and the cleaning supplies (bell - conditioned stimulus) will get the same conditioned response (fearful behavior). 

What Puddles and Toby don't know is that they should urinate and defecate in only one place. To make that more reinforcing, they need to have only the opportunity to do the correct behavior and there needs to be a fabulous reward for it. Save treats just for that instead of all of the time. Go back to the basics.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92933
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi JMM I also belelive that sometimes they know. .I mean after they have been doing really good for a while. The reason I say this is because . When we used to leave chester out by himself in the home when we went out. He was really good. Then when we would come home he would do his prancing around dance cause he is happy we are home. Well one time we came home and chester came walking over to the door really slow with his head down. From the location of the door we could not see the acciedent yet. We did not have any negitive body langage . We were happy to be home... as we only went the corner store. Anyway we continued to walk in the home, and around the corner was the big mess. We know it was not his fault, Chester had gotten sick. He will even do this if he is down stairs . He may have an acciedent and then start walking to us with his head down... We don't even know until he does that sometimes. I say oh, oh, chester is not dancing around. I think he did something again. Then we go looking for the mess. Chester does not hide he actally walks over to us that way. But he has not done this in a very long time now. Cause he is four years old a very big boy, now but we still call him puppy cause he is so cute. I would say 98% I know they don't know unless you catch them in the act . It just doesn't make sence getting mad, but somtimes it hard... it 's bad human emotion.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Aug 22 2005, 06:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

What Puddles and Toby don't know is that they should urinate and defecate in only one place. To make that more reinforcing, they need to have only the opportunity to do the correct behavior and there needs to be a fabulous reward for it. Save treats just for that instead of all of the time. Go back to the basics.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92933
[/B][/QUOTE]
For all the complaining and difficulities I had house training Toby, I can be happy with his 95% success. He will probably never be 100% and I am okay with that. He is fine as long as I am conscience of his needs.


----------



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

I went around with a blacklight after Bongo was trained and sprayed all of the spots I found, but now I am training Sophie and I can't tell which spots are from Bongo and what spots are from Sophie......I guess I'll spray them all again!

Someone please let us know if anything is found that completely gets rid of the stains!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Aug 20 2005, 09:55 PM
> *I ordered some today, hope this stuff is good.  I have only a few places from potty training. Well let me say that's all I know of, I'm for sure not buying a blacklight .....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Have you gotten the product yet? I was wondering if it really worked. I saw their commercial again and it got me thinking about this thread.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont think that Natures Miracles works. I sprayed the area where Rosie had an accident and 4 days later she sniffed it and peed in the same exact spot. I think I'll change to Zero Odor or something like that.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

XO Cleaner is supposed to be good, too.

http://www.xocorp.com/

QVC sold it a few years ago and I got a sample from a friend whose son worked for them when they opened up the distribution center here in NC a few years ago. 

I never got to try it myself because I gave it to a neighbor whose cat peed all over her chair, but she said it worked great!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 30 2005, 10:47 AM
> *I dont think that Natures Miracles works.  I sprayed the area where Rosie had an accident and 4 days later she sniffed it and peed in the same exact spot.  I think I'll change to Zero Odor or something like that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95388*


[/QUOTE]
I totally agree.. I don't think it works either. Pixie has reverted a bit in her potty training and has peed in the same exact spot under my desk every day this week. And everyday I've blotted it up and saturated it with the Nature's Miracle.








I think I'm going to bite the bullet and buy the Zero Odor.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Zero Odor....

Received it 5 days ago, so far its working great. Sprayed real good around the sofa edge and all over the den carpet. I put Puddles in his crate for 3 hours, letting it dry very well. DH says he had noticed a difference and last night I was lying on the floor playing with Puddles and didn't notice a pee smell. 

We also sprayed the litter box and didn't empty it out for that reason...testing. That night it smelled clean as if it was fresh litter.

As for now, don't think it was a waste of money.


P.S. don't have blacklight to do testing if the spots were removed.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I need to try this stuff! Kylie will hold it until she is about to burst.. She has been potty trained (trained herself, actually) from day one. She is a brilliant little girl! Katie, on the other hand... She was horrible to train! Went anywhere and everywhere... She still has the occasional accident, but it's our fault. I feel like I should be more in tune with her needs when she does something like that.. As soon as I see her squat, I yell (not in a mean way, just loud enough to get her attention), "Oh Katie! Outside, OUTSIDE!!!" She just runs for the door and does the rest out there.. Anyway, I need this stuff for sure! Does it come with a blacklight??
Jess


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

No it don't come with a blacklight.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I thought Nature's Miracle did a good job...but maybe it is just me.








I haven't seen the other stuff advertised anywhere. I will keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yorktesemomma_@Aug 30 2005, 05:38 PM
> *I need to try this stuff!  Kylie will hold it until she is about to burst.. She has been potty trained (trained herself, actually) from day one.  She is a brilliant little girl!  Katie, on the other hand... She was horrible to train!  Went anywhere and everywhere...  She still has the occasional accident, but it's our fault.  I feel like I should be more in tune with her needs when she does something like that.. As soon as I see her squat, I yell (not in a mean way, just loud enough to get her attention), "Oh Katie!  Outside, OUTSIDE!!!"  She just runs for the door and does the rest out there.. Anyway, I need this stuff for sure!  Does it come with a blacklight??
> Jess
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95503*


[/QUOTE]
I think it does come with a black light, in a special package though


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

If anyone with a blacklight gets it let me know if the blacklight still shows the stain.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

ok Yes I've done the black light and







I don't even want to think about it ( new carpet last summer)







anyway I was using all the stuff at petsmart and Folex and nothing SoI figured it was time to get them cleaned and my guy told me that all the cleaners that say pet carpet cleaner leaves a residu (spelling ??sorry) So he left me a large bottle of the comm. cleaner and I 've been using that .. I haven't done the black light test again I only have the carpet ing the bedrooms tile thur rest of house..
And for some reason yesterday Summer started peeing right next to the pad??







she looks at it and might walk on it then moves to the carpet







last night when I set her down to go she goes over and looks then oops the carpet I jump up and move her to the pad ( my husband says she hasn't made any progress at all and I look up and say







OH she just missed the pad alittle







what he doesn't know wont hurt RIGHT








ps I also use vingar and water in a spray bottle to spray on the spot after i clean it up


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Aug 31 2005, 08:13 AM
> *ok Yes I've done the black light and
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hopefully your carpet guy is correct other wise









Gross! My parents are going to try and bring their carpet cleaner when they come this weekend. That should help clean most of it.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Rosie just had an accident the third time, same exact spot using Natures Miracle again.







Obviously the stuff doesnt work, its not really her fault


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

4th time, same spot


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I wonder if it isn't necessarily the smell of the old urine but just that the location itself is familar to her. When mine have accidents, it is always in the same place . . .


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 5 2005, 12:46 PM
> *I wonder if it isn't necessarily the smell of the old urine but just that the location itself is familar to her. When mine have accidents, it is always in the same place . . .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97002*


[/QUOTE]
Well, she sniffs around that place and when she reaches the accident spot she goes....I think its the smell, but I'm not sure....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 5 2005, 12:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, she sniffs around that place and when she reaches the accident spot she goes....I think its the smell, but I'm not sure....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97008
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, yes if she is sniffing then yep the smell is probably there. Bummer.....


----------

